# International 986 Closed Center Hydraulic System Problems



## Tanner69046 (Apr 17, 2016)

We are working on an international 986 that has a closed center hydraulic system on it. These are different compared to regular internationals and found on the John Deeres. Basically the hydraulics can pick up stuff very slowly that is light and is unable to pick up any heavy stuff. We have already replaced the pump and the hydraulic relief valve with no solution found. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm assuming here but surely you've replaced the filters.....
How many valves? All of em the same way?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

no text


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

Tractordata.com lists 986 as having open center hyd's. Did you test hyd pressure before replacing hyd pump?

Update: I just learned that later model 986 had CC hyd. If similar to JD CC hyd there must be an operating charge pump to supply oil to high pressure pump.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure what International used, but on our White/Olivers first thing you do is change oil filters, then throw a pressure gauge on a remote to see if the compensator needs adjusting.


----------

